# All the Instinctive Response Training Videos Up At YouTube!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

[yt]dB2hMi4ykqY[/yt]

[yt]PrAvB5Y0AWQ[/yt]

[yt]AoZMPXkyrHE[/yt]

[yt]R9Ew5fkMTHQ[/yt]

[yt]9HuM6nzjL-Q[/yt]

[yt]DwSCbHp_OWM[/yt]

[yt]3BsBC5iYusg[/yt]

[yt]tracW9KnWHw[/yt]

[yt]4t1K0gcyAZk[/yt]

[yt]13DOvRTe8tI[/yt]

[yt]QrYXgqSG6dw[/yt]

[yt]6oIc_fWV_Yo[/yt]

[yt]iXj_qpUBmNA[/yt]

[yt]_6od5XciSq8[/yt]


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian, Thanks for posting these vids.  You mind if I work a few of these techniques with my Sunday students?  My class has come to be known as the "neat" class of the week because I work a little of everything to help round out our NGA training and this is what the folks in class have come to expect from me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2007)

cool

thanks Brian


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes!  Thanks!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian as always very cool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Brian, Thanks for posting these vids. You mind if I work a few of these techniques with my Sunday students? My class has come to be known as the "neat" class of the week because I work a little of everything to help round out our NGA training and this is what the folks in class have come to expect from me.


 
Hey Jeff, I put them up to share so have at it.  If you need any help on some of the technique just pm me.


----------



## crushing (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian,  Thanks for sharing!

The fourth video gives me an error that it is no longer available.


----------



## MJS (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool!! Thanks for posting these Brian!!:ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

crushing said:


> Brian, Thanks for sharing!
> 
> The fourth video gives me an error that it is no longer available.


 

Hey Crushing glad you liked them.  They are working for me and also over at YouTube. :idunno:


----------



## crushing (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Crushing glad you liked them. They are working for me and also over at YouTube. :idunno:


 
Now it's working for me.  Strange.


----------



## Obliquity (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks, Brian. Only had time to watch one this AM. Want to go over them carefully later, as I can see they have real merit.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2007)

I just added three more clips at the bottom showing some Solo blade movement!  Enjoy.


----------



## kittybreed (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool. What is your youtube channel address?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 23, 2007)

kittybreed said:


> Cool. What is your youtube channel address?


 
Hey Kittybreed my channel is IRTBrian.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is another short video clip up at YouTube!

[yt]_6od5XciSq8[/yt]


----------



## MJS (Dec 14, 2007)

Fantastic clip Brian!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks MJS I had fun making it the other day.


----------

